# DIRECTV On Demand Internet Issues



## nittanybaby85

Sorry if this has been posted before but let me post my equipment:

DIRECTV HR24 HD/DVR Receiver

Verizon/Westell 7500 DSL/Wireless Modem

Linksys WRT54G Router


I recently got DIRECTV and Verizon installed in my home. Everything is working great but I cannot get the On Demand to work. Before anything was setup, I ran a Cat5e cable from my office down through the basement to my TV room. The technician who installed DIRECTV first installed a connected home adapter device (DECA1MR0-01) and said to try this first before the ethernet cable but it did not work at all. So I hooked up the ethernet cable and put it into the E1/Uplink port and tried the E2 port as well on my DSL modem but that didn't work. I saw that bridging might work. So I configured my modem to bridge and thought my Linksys router would of worked for sure but still doesn't work. I'm getting the following errors from my DIRECTV box:


2 Tests Failed

Diagnostic Code: 71-73-415

1. Cannot Detect Internet

2. Cannot Detect Network or Phone Dial Tone


Please note that when I plug the ethernet cable into 2 different laptops, it works. Thank you in advance for help!


----------



## gsslug

I am not an expert and the information below is based on my experience. In trying to solve my own problem I did find a thread that said to connect the ethernet cable directly to the HR-24 and then press the red reset button. I don't know if that will work for you and it was not a solution to my problem so I didn't try it. If you do have MRV then as I understand it the ethernet port in the HR-24 is disabled.

Take a look at this link and see how the various connections in the system are made. While they show a multi-receiver system I believe the same rules apply to your single DVR system.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308

You didn't say, so did the installer provide a power supply for the DECA (DECA1MR0-01)?
If you look at the various diagrams and pictures that show a DECA connected to a router they all show a power supply (PI-18) connected to the DECA. Unfortunately many at DTV perhaps including your installer are not aware of this requirement. I learned this the hard way.

When the installer who did my MRV said he couldn't do the internet connection part of the installation I did some research and then contacted DTV. They agreed to send me a DECA unit free of charge. When I inquired about the power supply they said it wasn't needed. I was told this by three different DTV CSR and one tech support guy. On the fifth call I was transfered to a tech support guy who was supposed to be a specialist in connecting systems to the internet and he said the others were wrong and a separate power supply was required but it is not available as a separate order item from DTV. So I purchased it from Solid Signal.

BTW - Everyone here at DBSTalk told me I needed a power supply despite what I was being told by DTV.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DER0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=874409002374

It arrived today and as I type I have spread out in front of me all the pieces I need to connect my system to the internet accept two coax pigtails which I will be leaving soon to purchase at a local electronics store. I also needed a "green label" splitter for my particular installation which I ordered from solid signal at the same time as the power supply. You may also need this splitter unless you have access to a second cable coming from your SWiM (assuming you have a SWiM) to the location where your receiver is located. If you have two coax cables connected to your HR-24 you do not have SWiM.

Link to splitter if you need one.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...0-MHz)&c=Satellite Splitters&sku=874409002404


----------



## WestDC

nittanybaby85 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before but let me post my equipment:
> 
> DIRECTV HR24 HD/DVR Receiver
> 
> Verizon/Westell 7500 DSL/Wireless Modem
> 
> Linksys WRT54G Router
> 
> I recently got DIRECTV and Verizon installed in my home. Everything is working great but I cannot get the On Demand to work. Before anything was setup, I ran a Cat5e cable from my office down through the basement to my TV room. The technician who installed DIRECTV first installed a connected home adapter device (DECA1MR0-01) and said to try this first before the ethernet cable but it did not work at all. So I hooked up the ethernet cable and put it into the E1/Uplink port and tried the E2 port as well on my DSL modem but that didn't work. I saw that bridging might work. So I configured my modem to bridge and thought my Linksys router would of worked for sure but still doesn't work. I'm getting the following errors from my DIRECTV box:
> 
> 2 Tests Failed
> 
> Diagnostic Code: 71-73-415
> 
> 1. Cannot Detect Internet
> 
> 2. Cannot Detect Network or Phone Dial Tone
> 
> Please note that when I plug the ethernet cable into 2 different laptops, it works. Thank you in advance for help!


Plug your Cat 5 cableinto your hr24 -then press the Red reset button next to the access card.

When the unit comes back upo with a tv picture- go to menu setup and click on network - selct connect-

You should be able to connect. MRV will no longer function as you have no diabled the internal DECA on the HR24 but you can now download content after 24 to 48 hrs Depending on how fast your ISP is. When you get connected download all the programs you wish.

Then Unplug your cat5 cable hit the red button and when the TV picture comes back enable muiltroom view and then you can stream all your new content around your other receivers in the mean time.


----------



## nittanybaby85

I just tried rebooting the DVR receiver but it didn't fix anything. Thanks for the suggestion though - should of thought of that.

I do not have MRV.

I do have a power supply with the DECA. It has 2 coax ports. It's located in my basement though.

Now, I did hook the DECA back up and put the ethernet cable from the DECA into port 2 of my Linksys and have the ethernet cable I ran to my TV room in port 3. It still didn't work but I do notice that both status lights on my router are blinking as they were off before.


----------



## The Merg

gsslug is going along the right path for you. Just some other questions for you...

What is your current setup (models of receivers)? From your info, it appears that you got the MRV upgrade as you had a DECA installed. In order to have Internet access when having DECA, you need to have an extra DECA and PI that are used to bridge the receivers to your home network. Also, any HD receiver you have that is not an H24/HR24 will also need a DECA as well.

Basically, the connection is that a single coax cable goes to any H24/HR24 and that's it. For the other H2x/HR2x receivers, the single coax goes to a DECA. From the DECA a coax cable goes to the receiver SAT1 input and an ethernet cable goes to the ethernet jack. The DECA unit itself is powered by the cable that goes to the SAT1 input. For the DECA that is being used to bridge to your network, a coax cable goes into it and out of it is a connection to a Power Inserter (PI) that then goes to a wall outlet. The ethernet cable from your router is then plugged into the DECA.

If your setup is not that way, then it was not installed correctly. If you had the MRV upgrade performed when you had DirecTV installed, you should NEVER connect an ethernet cable to your receivers (except directly from a DECA).

- Merg


----------



## nittanybaby85

I have 3 other basic receiver's (H24-100)

Do I really need the DECA if I'm just running an ethernet cable from my router to the receiver?


----------



## The Merg

nittanybaby85 said:


> I have 3 other basic receiver's (H24-100)
> 
> Do I really need the DECA if I'm just running an ethernet cable from my router to the receiver?


So you have an HR24 and 3 H24's? If you run an ethernet cable from your router to the HR24, it will turn off its internal DECA and Internet access will not be available from the H24's. That means you would not be able to order PPV from the H24's via the Internet and you also will not be able to use MediaShare on the H24's.

The best thing to do is to get you set up correctly even if using the ethernet port on the HR24 seems to work.

I would hook the DECA unit back up as described in my previous post. Once that is done, reset the HR24 and then reset the Network settings to reconfigure it. Give that a try and let us know if the System Test states whether you have Network and Internet access.

- Merg


----------



## nittanybaby85

The thing is that I really don't care if the other receivers have the capability of ordering PPV. I just want my main DVR box to have internet access.

I hooked the DECA back up. I have the short blue ethernet cable from the DECA going into my Linksys router. I think everything else is setup correctly as far as the coax goes. I removed the Cat5 cable that I ran from the equation but still have the issues.


----------



## The Merg

nittanybaby85 said:


> The thing is that I really don't care if the other receivers have the capability of ordering PPV. I just want my main DVR box to have internet access.
> 
> I hooked the DECA back up. I have the short blue ethernet cable from the DECA going into my Linksys router. I think everything else is setup correctly as far as the coax goes. I removed the Cat5 cable that I ran from the equation but still have the issues.


Go ahead and reset the HR24 and Reset the Network Settings and set it to Automatic Setup. After that, let us know what the System Test says.

- Merg


----------



## nittanybaby85

Great - it worked! I think resetting the network settings helped. Now, will I get a faster connection if I try that with the Cat5e cable I ran? I guess I still don't understand what this DECA does and why I need it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## bobnielsen

The HR24 can network *either* via the ethernet port or via DECA, not both. DECA also allows it to be networked with your H24 receivers for MRV. DECA will be at least as fast as using a CAT5 cable.


----------



## gsslug

nittanybaby85 said:


> I do not have MRV.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but if he has all HR-24s in his system he does in fact have MRV. It may not be set up in the receivers but isn't all the MRV infrastructure in place?


----------



## Davenlr

gsslug said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but if he has all HR-24s in his system he does in fact have MRV. It may not be set up in the receivers but isn't all the MRV infrastructure in place?


If he has a SWM system, then, yes.


----------



## sigma1914

gsslug said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but if he has all HR-24s in his system he does in fact have MRV. It may not be set up in the receivers but isn't all the MRV infrastructure in place?


Yes, if on SWM but he just wants internet on his one DVR box. So, when he plugs in the ethernet to it, DECA is disabled resulting in no MRV (which the OP is fine with).


----------



## The Merg

gsslug said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but if he has all HR-24s in his system he does in fact have MRV. It may not be set up in the receivers but isn't all the MRV infrastructure in place?


He has the capability for MRV, but apparently does not have that service turned on.

*@OP:*
Using the DECA will be as fast as the CAT5 cable and if you keep the DECA connected, if you decide to turn on MRV, you will have it without needing to do anything. It will also open up all your receivers to the Internet as well.

- Merg


----------

